# K2 vs. yeti vs. engel



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

My k2 cryo 60 keeps ice for the better part of a week. I really like it.


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

There is a comparison of engel, yeti, igloo, irp on YouTube. Just do a search. Very informative. 

Bob


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

take a look here....pretty informative
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1340126260/15#15


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

I am also looking at these coolers, are any of them made in the USA?


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

good price on the engel & west marine will price match


http://www.outdoorgearbarn.com/p-20177-engel-eng35-cooler-35qt-white.aspx


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

> I am also looking at these coolers, are any of them made in the USA?


Yeti Coolers are made in Austin, TX.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a 65qt yeti, its my only experiance with high grade coolers, I will say, due to all the insulation, and the near bulletproof construction, just the cooler is heavy compared to our average cooler, loaded with ice its a beast! However I loaded mine totally full with ice and it lasted 8 days in my hot garage. It was a blessing on my latest trip to caya costa, kept 3 days worth of food and drink ice cold and I didnt have to buy any ice at all.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

I've not used the K2 or the engel, so I can't comment on those. The best endorsement I can give is that I'll only be buying Yeti coolers from now on...going to be getting a small one as a casting platform here shortly, and then a 35 or 45 qt when my old Coleman finally dies (I have a big 120 now). I've had mine for several yrs now and it looks new, and that's after being left outside in the TX sun for 8 months. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm about 280 pounds and wear a size 15 shoe..that being said, could I stand on one of these as a casting platform?? Would it hold up to my weight and what size would be the best to make me feel stable?? I'm still debating on getting a casting platform AND cooler, but possibly try just a cooler instead


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

I had 5 Yeti's and was given a K2 for xmas... I have now given all or sold all my yetis for K2... From 60qt-200qt.. lighter, holds ice longer and you can get them in custom colors... All my boats are black so I have all black K2's... 

I use my k2 for a cast platform and Im 220... now my dad is 275 and he stands on mine with no problem...


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't comment on the others, but I have a yeti and it keeps ice well if you pre-cool it. I don't think that's its real strength, though. If you going to use it a seat/casting platform/poling platform, the yeti is a great cooler because it is close to indestructable.


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

If a grizzly can stand on one you probably can, too. A 65 would probably fit you best Will. I'm 6' size 11 and 189 lbs. my 50 qt fits me nice. They even make suction cup anchors to strap it to your deck no holes no fuss. 

Bob


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> If a grizzly can stand on one you probably can, too. A 65 would probably fit you best Will. I'm 6' size 11 and 189 lbs. my 50 qt fits me nice. They even make suction cup anchors to strap it to your deck no holes no fuss.
> 
> Bob


oh cool. I like the suction cup idea


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

There is a YouTube video on your cooler comparison..


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got a pic somewhere if I can find it. My 93 Toyota Landcruiser(BIG BOX) with the ass end being held up for 2 days by my 65qt YETI while I fixed a busted axle bearing because I didn't trust jack stands in dirt. YEAH...... anyone can stand on it without issue. Never had the ENGLE, but I have a K2 and I like that its lighter, but doesn't seal or hold ice as well as the YETI. My $.02.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Y'all have come close several times to getting me to buy a new cooler I don't need! Some good prices on Engels linked, the Brute stuff is interesting, etc. but I share a Yeti with a close friend (each paid 50%) and I don't need a new box. I do have a K2 beverage box on order.

Also, despite what you hear, all of the premium cooler brands are rotomolded overseas, then pumped with insulation and fitted with hardware here in the US to save shipping weight.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I really enjoy the solid construction of my Yeti but during the hot days of summer, a simple Igloo will hold the same ice. Getting past the ice scenario, they are virtually bulletproof and will last forever. Thats something you will not get from an average cooler. The only thing negative I have to say about the Yeti is the weight. I get worn out walking that thing down to the beach. Especially loaded with all my wifes beers ;D


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> I really enjoy the solid construction of my Yeti but during the hot days of summer, a simple Igloo will hold the same ice. Getting past the ice scenario, they are virtually bulletproof and will last forever. Thats something you will not get from an average cooler. The only thing negative I have to say about the Yeti is the weight. I get worn out walking that thing down to the beach. Especially loaded with all my wifes beers  ;D


I have to agree about that...the Yeti is heavy. I've been trying to figure out a good way to haul it longer distances like those ones with the wheels already attached without much luck. Anyone have any ideas or pictures of a Yeti they've modified for moving long distances? I was thinking about strapping a pair of Yak wheels to it, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't forget the Too Cool
http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_12860_MARPAC_TOO_COOL_ICE_CHEST_50QT_BY_YETTI.html

and Brute
http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/categories/Brute-Box-Coolers/


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

I get my son to haul mine 

Bob


----------



## mlharris (Jul 3, 2011)

I just received a 50 cube from canyon coolers. It is built like a tank and no where near the cost of a yeti. If you are looking for a rotomolded cooler check them out.


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Another

Pelican

http://www.pelicancases.com/progear-coolers-s/138.htm


----------

